# Seitenumbruch in einem Bericht bei Access



## TheYxin (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe volgendes Problem:
1. bin nicht wirklich gut in Access 
2. soll für einen Kunden ein Formular in Access erstellen inwelchem er seine Lieferscheine und Rechnungen verwaltet kann.
Da ist mir aber leider volgendes problem aufgetaucht. 
Und zwar sollen nach einer bestimmten anzahl von waren im bericht ein zeilen / Seitenumbruch erfolgen. Habe schon google von oben bis unten abgesucht. Die Tutorials die dort drinne stehen/standen haben mir leider nicht wirklich geholfen.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen

vielen dank schon einmal

mfg

YxiN


----------



## Slizzzer (26. Mai 2005)

Moin!
Öffne mal den Bericht in der Entwurfsansicht. Im Menü Ansicht->Sortieren und Gruppieren öffnen. Da kannst einiges einstellen für Gruppieren, Intervall usw.

Keine Ahnung, ob es das ist, was du suchst.


----------



## TheYxin (26. Mai 2005)

Hey cool danke =) es hat funktioniert =)

hab echt verdamt viele tutorials ausprobiert... abe ralle vbe scripts gingen net... 
und dann ist es so einfach....

naja aber musste ja so kommen =)


----------

